# bei Ebay abgezockt...



## speyer (8. Juli 2011)

Hey, ich muss mir hier mal Luft machen... Ich denke mal ich bin nicht der einzige, der in so ein Fettnäpfchen getreten ist. Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit für nicht gerade wenig Geld einen Mac bei Ebay ersteigert. Der Ebayer hat ihn angeblich verschickt, allerdings unversichert und bei mir kam auch nach 1 Monat nichts an. Sendenummer gibts ja leider bei unversichertem Versand nicht. Jetzt denke ich, dass ich wirklich an ein schwarzes Schaf unter den Ebayern geraten bin. Meine Rechtsschutzversicherung habe ich schon informiert, die können allerdings noch nichts machen. Bei Ebay habe ich mittlerwiele einen Fall geöffnet und Ebay kümmert sich angeblich drum. Ich bin echt stinksauer. Habt ihr noch nen Tip was ich tun kann?

liebe grüße


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Juli 2011)

Wenn es tatsächlich so ist, dass der Typ ihn verschickt und die Post ihn verschlampt hat, kann man leider nichts machen. Zumindest nicht gegen den Verkäufer.


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Juli 2011)

Mal ehrlich: Wer sowas unversichert verschickt, gehört gesteinigt. Selbst wenn ich mir 'n einfaches Netzteil für'n paar Euro bei eBay kaufe, wird das versichert verschickt, wenn der VK seriös ist. Zumal der Porto-Unterschied zw. Versichert und Unversichert wirklich gering ist, vorallem bei dem Warenwert eines Mac.

Wenn der Typ also meint, er hat ihn unversichert verschickt, wären bei mir schon die Alarmglocken losgegangen, da es ja folglich so kommen muss, dass die (böse) Post dann genau DAS Paket natürlich zufällig verschlampt. Ich persönlich kenne keinen Fall, wo mein Päckchen oder Paket mal verloren gegangen wäre, selbst wenn ich das Zeug privat unversichert verschickt habe.

Selbst wenn man das Zeug unversichert verschickt, bekommt man doch von der Post einen Beleg über den Eingang des Päckchens / Pakets, selbst wenn es nur ein Kassenzettel ist, dass das Porto bezahlt wurde. Den müßte dir der VK zumindest vorlegen können.


----------



## LeWhopper (8. Juli 2011)

Wie willste denn nen Mac unversichert versenden? Den kann der doch eh nur als Paket versenden und die sind bis 500€ versichert.


----------



## Höllensturz (8. Juli 2011)

ich weiß nicht, wie du auf ebay einkaufst aber ich persönlich zahl nur über paypal. Wenn es mal probleme mit dem kauf gibt, kann man eine beschwerde einreichen, und wenn der Verkäufer sich nicht meldet/nicht beweisen kann, dass er dich nicht verarschen wollte, wird dir innerhalb von 14 Tagen das geld zurück gebucht.



der einzigste  Haken ist, dass der Verkäufer auch bei paypal angemeldet sein muss.


----------



## Elda (8. Juli 2011)

Man hört immer oh "mein Paket wurde verschlampt", eigentlich denke ich nicht das die Post so viele Pakete verschlampt sondern eher das es einfach viel zu viele Betrüger bei ebay gibt.


----------



## efze (8. Juli 2011)

Die wichtigste Frage dürfte wohl sein, ob in der Auktion angegeben war, dass der Versand unversichert erfolgt oder ob dort ein versicherter Versand angegeben war. Im ersten Fall wirst du wahrscheinlich leider schlechte Karten haben, denn dann hast du die Bedingungen ja akzeptiert und bist somit das Risiko eines Verlustes eingegangen. Wenn du sogar die Wahl hattest und dich bewusst für den unversicherten Versand entschieden hast, ist es sogar noch eindeutiger.

Im übrigen kann ein Mac mini von der Größe und dem Gewicht her durchaus als Päckchen verschickt werden.


----------



## yves1993 (8. Juli 2011)

Ist nur so ne Frage aber wieso haste den Mac auf ebay gekauft..? Auch wenn er sagen wir mal 200&#8364; billiger ist... ich würd mir sowas lieber direkt bei Apple oder in nem Laden kaufen... o.o


----------



## BlizzLord (8. Juli 2011)

> Ist nur so ne Frage aber wieso haste den Mac auf ebay gekauft..? Auch wenn er sagen wir mal 200€ billiger ist... ich würd mir sowas lieber direkt bei Apple oder in nem Laden kaufen... o.o



Darum geht es doch gar nicht.
Und 200€ ist ne menge Geld.
Kann ja nicht jeder den überteuerten Kram im Applestore bezahlen. 

BTT: Wie lange ist das denn her?
Fals du mit Paypal gezahlt hast nutze deinen Käuferschutz der sollte dich schon weiterbringen. 
WIe genau das abläuft weiss ich leider(wohl eher zum glück) nicht.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. Juli 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich persönlich kenne keinen Fall, wo mein Päckchen oder Paket mal verloren gegangen wäre, selbst wenn ich das Zeug privat unversichert verschickt habe.


ich hab mal nen dvd laufwerk an jem bei verschickt und es kam angeblich nie an


----------



## eMJay (8. Juli 2011)

Mal ganz erlich. Jedes Normale Paket ist bis 500 Euro versichert. Ausser es ist ein Päckchen für 3,90.
Genau so wie es auch eine Paketnummer hat.

Ich würde sagen der Typ hat dich verarscht.

So was macht man dann auch nur über Paypal da bekommt man sein Geld auch wieder in so einem Fall.


----------



## Soramac (8. Juli 2011)

Da moechte ich auch mal mein Beitrag hinzufuegen, denn das geht auch andersrum, wie ein Kaeufer einen Verkaeufer abzocken kann. Ich kopiere das mal eben, was ich schonmal bevor in Was regt euch so richtig auf reingeschrieben habe.

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Paypal letzter und richtiger Sau Laden.. 

Es ist zwar eine etwas sehr lange..lange..lange..lange Geschichte.. die sehr lang..lang..lang ist, aber ich mach sie mal richtig kurz.

Ich habe einen Computer verkauft bei Ebay und der Kaeufer hat mit Paypal bezahlt. Sonntag verkauft, am Montag rausgeschickt und die Trackingnummer angeben bei Ebay.

Da es hier in Amerika so ueblich ist, dauert der Standard-Versand etwas laenger, also bekam er den Rechner am Freitag, weil der Computer erst am Dienstag rausging. Ich habe noch extra darauf hingewiesen, dass ich gerne den CPU-Kuehler abbauen moechte, wegen dem Versandes, das hat er aber abgelehnt und meinte ich moechte den Rechner fuer meinen Sohn kaufen, der am Mittwoch Geburtstag hat. 

Das ich etwas dafuer kann, dass der Rechner am Freitag erst ankommt, ist nicht meine Verantwortung. Wenn er Expressversand gehabt haben wollte, haette er dies erwaehnen muessen.

Nun hat er bei Paypal eine Beschwerde eingereicht und somit das Geld zurueck gezogen, weshalb ich nun im Minus stehe. Der Grund zunaechst war.. eine erhebliche zuspaete Lieferung. 3 Tage? Das steht absolut im Zeitraum.. dann kam er, es wuerden Teile fehlen. Obwohl er schon gesagt hat, er habe den Rechner hochgefahren und musste erstaunt feststellen das dass Betriebssystem auf Deutsch eingestellt ist. 

Steht ebenso nicht in meiner Verantwortung, es wurde der Computer angeboten und verkauft. Kein Betriebssystem. Nun meint er, es wuerde nicht der Beschreibung entsprechen. Also erst von zu spaeter Lieferung, zu fehlenden Teilen und dann wuerde es der Beschreibung nicht entsprechen. Was denn jetzt?

Es ist ein Privatverkauf und habe Paypal auch deutlich erwaehnt, dass ich keine Rucknaehme gewaehre. Wie hat Paypal nun.. NACH 2 WOCHEN ENTSCHIEDEN!?

Er soll bis zum 9. eine Nachverfolungsversendung einreichen, dass der PC zurueck geschickt wird. 

Was ist das denn heute fuer ein Mist? Wie wird er denn den Computer zurueck schicken? Er denkt sich bestimmt.. ach der kann mich mal am Arsch lecken. Ich schick den jetzt SO einfach zurueck und dann kommt der Computer kaputt zurueck oder wie?

Paypal gemailt..angerufen. Kann man nichts machen, es ist die Entscheidung und fertig. Mir kommt's so vor langsam.. als haette man so ein Freifahrtsschein , so dass man sich eine Ware kauft, mit der 3 Wochen rumspielen kann und dann meint.. es entspricht der Beschreibung nicht. ICH als KAEUFER kriege mein Geld sofort wieder und DU als VERAKAEUFER stehst im Minus.


Totale scheisse.. nichts mehr Ebay, nichts mehr Paypal. Sauladen. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Nun ist das so, dass er kurz vor dem 9. also am 7. die Nachverfolgungsdaten angegeben hat und als Lieferdatum den 14.7. Nun muss ich laenger warten als er den Rechner selbst bekam und begruendete dies noch als erhebliche Verspaetung.. wie auch immer. Paypal hat gemeint, wenn der Rechner nicht an kommt oder etwas kaputt sei, soll ich mich einloggen auf der Seite und im Fall dies melden.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Gut.. ich logge mich ein und was kann ich auswaehlen als Antwort: [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wo kann ich mich denn bitte beschweren? So frech wie er das gemacht habe.. kann ich genau so sagen der Rechner kommt zu spaet und falls der Rechner kaputt ist. Muss ich wieder anrufen bei Paypal und krieg wieder so einen Deppen ans Telefon der einen wieder was von Ihren super Schlauen Richtlinien vorliest...[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]also das ist das LETZTE..![/font] UND WAS KANN AM RECHNER NICHT KORREKT BESCHRIEBEN SEIN? DAS GRUENE GURKEN EINGEBAUT SIND ODER WAS???


----------



## LeWhopper (8. Juli 2011)

Naja genau deshalb versende ich niemals ... NIEMALS ins Ausland. Irgendwas ist immer.


----------



## Soramac (9. Juli 2011)

Ich lebe in Florida, aber anscheinend gibts auch Idioten in Amerika ...


----------



## schneemaus (9. Juli 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich lebe in Florida, *aber anscheinend gibts auch Idioten in Amerika* ...



Der Satz des Tages! 


Also ich guck mir eigentlich grundsätzlich erstmal die Bewertungen der Verkäufer ab. Sind das nicht schonmal ein Minimum an positiven Bewertungen und keine bis kaum negative, ist das IMO schonmal ein gutes Zeichen. Außerdem sind mir wertvollere Gegenstände auch wert, dass sie versichert verschickt werden. Bislang noch nie Probleme gehabt. Und sollte ich mal unversichert ne Kleinigkeit nicht bekommen (wie z.B. ein Filmposter für 3,50€ und 1,50€ Versand), ist das zwar ärgerlich, aber zu verschmerzen. Aber ansonsten ist mir der versicherte Versand die kleine Preiserhöhung wert.


----------



## LeWhopper (9. Juli 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich lebe in Florida, aber anscheinend gibts auch Idioten in Amerika ...



Ahso ich dachte du verschickst von Deutschland nach Amerika. Da ich leider keine Anzeichen darüber gefunden habe das du in Amerika lebst^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Juli 2011)

Man kann sich übrigends auch an die polizei wenden. Das ist betrug udn eine straftat wenn es sich beweisen lässt


----------



## Razyl (9. Juli 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]ICH als KAEUFER kriege mein Geld sofort wieder und DU als VERAKAEUFER stehst im Minus.[/font]



Bis zur Klärung des Falles behält PayPal normalerweise das Geld ein, aka es wird "eingefroren". Eigentlich sollte somit zurzeit keiner von beiden das Geld besitzen. Kann sein, dass ich mich irre oder es in Amerika anders geregelt wird.


----------



## eMJay (9. Juli 2011)

Genau so ist es ich hab als Käufer auch schon 4-6 Wochen auf mein Geld gewartet weil der Händler Pleite gemacht hat.


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Juli 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Man kann sich übrigends auch an die polizei wenden. Das ist betrug udn eine straftat wenn es sich beweisen lässt



Lässt sich aber in der Praxis so gut wie nie beweisen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Lässt sich aber in der Praxis so gut wie nie beweisen.


jup läuft leider meist aussage gegen aussage, aber kollege hats gemacht, handy bezahlt und nie erhalten. da zählten dann sogar sms als beweise


----------



## Aldaria (9. Juli 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Darum geht es doch gar nicht.
> Und 200€ ist ne menge Geld.
> Kann ja nicht jeder den überteuerten Kram im Applestore bezahlen.



Wenn du dir ein Mac kaufst, kannst du dir auch überteuerten Kram leisten. Wenn du das nicht kannst, kauf dir ein PC, da bekommst die gleiche Leistung zum halben Preis.


----------



## Soramac (9. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bis zur Klärung des Falles behält PayPal normalerweise das Geld ein, aka es wird "eingefroren". Eigentlich sollte somit zurzeit keiner von beiden das Geld besitzen. Kann sein, dass ich mich irre oder es in Amerika anders geregelt wird.



War leider nicht der Fall gewesen. Gleich nach dem er sich beschwert hat, wurde das Geld zurueck ueberwiesen.. Frechheit ist das in meinen Augen. Besonders auch das du Problemlos hier in Amerika einen Check zurueck buchen lassen kannst und das die Person sogar noch die Kosten dafuer zahlen muss. 5$ um genau zu sein. 

Also hier in Amerika ist das Banksystem und Bezahlungen alles noch .. Katastrophe. 

Und fuer Paypal ist das eine gute Sache, sie konnten um genau zu sein 2-3 Wochen mit dem Geld noch arbeiten bis sie den Fall geprueft haben und ich konnte somit mein Paypal (immer noch nicht) nicht mehr benutzen, da es im Minus steht und bei einem PC kann man sich denken.. wie viel ungefaehr.


----------



## Leviathan666 (9. Juli 2011)

Nen Mac - unversichert? Hört sich ja schonmal total unseriös und auch unsinnig an.
PayPal ist Pflicht bei eBay.
Du kannst versuchen das überwiesene Geld bei der Bank zurückordern zu lassen - wenn es denn noch da ist.
Ansonsten schnellstmöglich zur Kriminalpolizei!


----------



## Grushdak (9. Juli 2011)

Moin,

ob nun versichert oder unversichert abgeschickt ist doch nun belanglos.
Es ist nunmal in diesem Fall anscheinend nicht problemlos geschehen.

Ich würde mal auf das Angebot des Verkäufers gehen (also auf die Seite, wo Du ihn bestellt hast)
Eventuell findest Du in diesem Mac Angebot zu dem Versand noch den Zusatz "Versand auf eigene Gefahr des Verkäufers" (so in etwa).
Sollte das da vorzufinden sein, ist es völlig egal, was Du gekauft hast.
Wenn es Probleme mit dem Eintreffen der Ware geben sollte, hat der Verkäufer dafür gerade zu stehen und steht in der Nachweispflicht.

Jedenfalls hatte ich mal bei einem Kauf diesen Zusatz gehabt.

ps. wegen dem Zurückordern von Geld ...

Es mag sein, daß manche Banken das problemlos machen.
Doch im Normalfalls können Überweisungen nicht so einfach storniert werden - sondern nur Abbuchungen wie z.B. Lastschriften per Einzugsermächtigung -
und das, meine ich, auch nur bis zu einer Woche <- weiß ich jetzt nicht so ganz genau (war jedenfalls mal so).

greetz


----------



## Felix^^ (9. Juli 2011)

speyer schrieb:


> Hey, ich muss mir hier mal Luft machen... Ich denke mal ich bin nicht der einzige, der in so ein Fettnäpfchen getreten ist. Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit für nicht gerade wenig Geld einen Mac bei Ebay ersteigert. Der Ebayer hat ihn angeblich verschickt, allerdings unversichert und bei mir kam auch nach 1 Monat nichts an. Sendenummer gibts ja leider bei unversichertem Versand nicht. Jetzt denke ich, dass ich wirklich an ein schwarzes Schaf unter den Ebayern geraten bin. Meine Rechtsschutz-Versicherung habe ich schon informiert, die können allerdings noch nichts machen. Bei Ebay habe ich mittlerwiele einen Fall geöffnet und Ebay kümmert sich angeblich drum. Ich bin echt stinksauer. Habt ihr noch nen Tip was ich tun kann?
> 
> liebe grüße



Hoffe du hast über Paypal gezahlt. Dann ist die Warscheinlichkeit höher das du deine Moneten wieder bekommst.


----------



## speyer (14. Juli 2011)

per paypal konnte ich leider nicht zahlen... dass ich den mac nicht im applestore gekauft habe, war aus dem einfachen Grunde, dass ich mir einen gebrauchten für viel viel weniger Geld zulegen wollte. ich denke mal, dass das jeder nachvollziehen kann...
allerdings habe ich nochmal nahcgeschaut und der verkäufer hat nicht hingeschrieben, dass das Päckchen unversichert verschickt wird. Den Fall habe ich ja schon längst Ebay gemeldet, aber die kommen irgendiwe nicht aus dem A....


----------



## sympathisant (14. Juli 2011)

trotzdem bei de rpolizei anzeigen. vielleicht gibts schon 10 andere die betrogen wurden? dann sieht das ganze vor gericht auch schon wieder anders aus.


----------



## kadet123 (14. Juli 2011)

Also das ist natürlich schief gelaufen ich erkundige mich immer vor dem Kauf ob der Verkäufer was Versichert verschickt oder nicht und wenn nicht dann zahl ich halt 5&#8364; mehr nach dem kauf und bitte ihn drum... Bis jetzt ist immer bei mir angekommen und auch was ich verschickt habe bis auf einmal einen Mp3 Player, habe den natürlich Unversichert verschickt und er ist nicht angekommen... also da konnte man leider nichts machen und die Post macht da auch nichts wenn weg dann weg ;/ Als ich mal einen Mac verschickt habe und der Dame bei DHL ihn übergeben habe hat Sie direkt gesagt das da nur Versicherter Versand möglich ist da das Packet zu groß ist und nicht als Päckchen verschickt werden kann. Und ich denke es ist kaum einer so dumm und lässt so teure Sachen mit Unversicherten Versand aus dem Haus gehen zumal DHL das bei großen Packeten bei mir noch nie gemacht hat und Hermes genauso. Denke da kannst du jetzt nicht viel machen höchsten den Beleg vom Käufer verlangen aber wer weiß ob es wirklich auch dein Mac war vielleicht hat der irgendein Schrott an dem Tag verschickt an jemanden und kann dir einen anderen Beleg schicken weil da steht der Name des Produktes nicht drin. Allein das ist schon Auffällig, das DHL/Hermes zumindest bei uns große Packete nur mit Versicherem Versand verschickt.


----------



## Konov (14. Juli 2011)

Egal wo und von wem man im Internet was kauft, ich schau mir nicht umsonst immer alles doppelt und dreifach an.

Leute, wenn ihr was bestellt, seid einfach etwas vorsichtiger. Das betrifft nicht nur Ebay, sondern auch andere Händler. Große Händler, kleine Händler, marketplace Anbieter usw.
Ich mache immer vorher erstmal 10 Minuten Recherche über die Firma die irgendwas verkauft oder den Händler und seine Rezensionen, selbst wenns nur um einen 5 Euro Pfefferstreuer geht.

Freunde und Bekannte bezeichnen mich immer als sehr vernünftig, damit ecke ich zwar manchmal an, aber bin wenigstens immer auf der sicheren Seite. Man sollte sich nicht darauf verlassen, dass es schon irgendwie gehen wird... Kontrolle ist immer besser.

Ist wie mitm Fahrradfahren ohne Helm. 90% der Deppen auf der Straße fahren freihändig und ohne Helm. Sieht cooler aus aber ist exorbitant dümmer, denn sollte der Fall eintreten, dass jemand anderes gerade mal nicht aufpasst und sie aufm Kühlergrill hat, dann bekommt die Mama das Gehirn per Post.

Generell muss ich manchmal schon schmunzeln, warum sovielen Menschen die Vernunft - aus verschiedensten Gründen - abhanden kommt. ^^


----------



## MrBlaki (14. Juli 2011)

Wie kann man auch auf die Idee kommen sich einen Mac bei E-bay zu bestellen? War der Händler wenigstens Top Seller? Oo
Ich würe nie auf die Idee kommen mir sowas wie einen Mac bei E-bay zu bestellen, vorallem nicht wenn der Händler nicht 1000% Vertrauenswürdig wirkt. Und wenn dann mit Paypal.
Man sollte sich immer Kundenrezesionen durchlesen, vorallem die schlechten (falls vorhanden). Sieht für mich so aus als ob du viel Geld in den Sand gesetzt hast. Kleingedrucktes gelesen?


----------



## sympathisant (14. Juli 2011)

zumal das ding ja auch locker bei der post beschädigt werden kann. unversichert kannste das ding dann gleich zum wertstoffhof fahren. weil der verkäufer dir sagen wird, dass bei ihm noch alles oke war und du nie das gegenteil beweisen kannst. und die post ist auch aus dem schneider, weil unversichert verschickt wurde.


----------



## kadet123 (14. Juli 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Wie kann man auch auf die Idee kommen sich einen Mac bei E-bay zu bestellen? War der Händler wenigstens Top Seller? Oo
> Ich würe nie auf die Idee kommen mir sowas wie einen Mac bei E-bay zu bestellen, vorallem nicht wenn der Händler nicht 1000% Vertrauenswürdig wirkt. Und wenn dann mit Paypal.
> Man sollte sich immer Kundenrezesionen durchlesen, vorallem die schlechten (falls vorhanden). Sieht für mich so aus als ob du viel Geld in den Sand gesetzt hast. Kleingedrucktes gelesen?




Um was bei Ebay zu kaufen muss der Verkäufer nicht unbedingt Top Seller sein, habe schon vieles gekauft das mehrere Hundert Euro dort gekostet hat und noch nie Probleme gehabt auch wenn die Leute mal nicht viele Bewertungen hatten aber dafür 100% Positiv , aber davor schaut man nunmal immer auf die Bewertungen oder fragt vor dem Kauf nach. Aber einen Mac Unversichert zu verschicken das versteht ich wirklich nicht... das Risiko wäre mir als Verkäufer schon zu groß bzw. gibt auch Leute die dannach ein schlechtes Gewissen haben so wie ich deshalb ausdrücklich alles Versichert verschicken die 2-3&#8364; mehr darauf kommt es auch nicht an wenn man schon soviel Geld für ein teures Gerät reinsteckt.


----------



## Arosk (14. Juli 2011)

Soviel ich weiß gibt es keinen unversicherten Versand bei Paketen. Der Typ erzählt dir Bullshit.... Per Paypal gezahlt? Geld zurückholen!

Ansonsten mal die Quittung über den Versand anfordern, ansonsten Ebay/Anwalt einschalten.


----------



## kadet123 (14. Juli 2011)

Das meinte ich auch das es kein Unversicherten Versand bei Paketen gibt


----------



## SuperSaurfang (14. Juli 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> zumal das ding ja auch locker bei der post beschädigt werden kann. unversichert kannste das ding dann gleich zum wertstoffhof fahren. weil der verkäufer dir sagen wird, dass bei ihm noch alles oke war und du nie das gegenteil beweisen kannst. und die post ist auch aus dem schneider, weil unversichert verschickt wurde.



wenn der postbote das paket direkt vorbei bringt und du sehen kannst das paket ist beschädigt nimm das gar nicht erst! als mein bruder sein blidschirm bei amazon bestellt hat kam es beschädigt an, der postbote hat gesagt das wir das nicht annehmen sollten sondern das er das wieder wieder mitnehmen würde und das zurück geht und wir uns bei amazon melden sollten. paar tage später kam ein unbeschädigtes paket an 
dann musst du gar nicht erst beweisen das du das produkt kaputt gemacht hast weil du das gar nicht angenommen


----------



## sympathisant (14. Juli 2011)

jepp. aber nicht immer siehste aussen ob innen was kaputt ist.


----------



## xdave78 (14. Juli 2011)

Naja zu dem Beitrag von Soramac kann ich nur sagen, dass der Typ selber Schuld ist. Klingt zwar blöd. Aber auch als Verkäufer sollte man lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen. Wenn der Typ schon vorher sagt, dass er das Teil eigentlich viekl zu früh haben will würde ich das direkt ablehnen wenn es schon logistisch gar nicht geht. 

Ich habe schon ein wenig Erfahrung mit ebay (51 Sterne yay) und kann nur sagen, dass das A und O ist genau zu schauen auf WAS man bietet und sich die Konditionen ansieht. Ich bin EINMAL fast in ein Fettnäpfchen getreten..da war es grade IN Konsolenverpackungen mit etwas schwammiger umschreibung zu verkaufen - in der Hoffnung der Typ an Anderem Ende schnallt es nicht gleich. Ich hatet selber Schuld weil ich nicht aufmerksam genug gelesen hatte und habe dann direkt als ich den Fehler bemerkte den Verkäufer angeschrieben - allerdings auf die Art, das ich ihm mit Konsequenzen gedroht habe - da die Artikelbeschreibung so angelegt war, dass man schon genau gucken musste um zu sehen, dass es nur um die OVP ging.

Ich versuche auch wenn es irgend geht PayPal zu machen. Erstens ist es schneller - bei Überweiungen erzählen dir die Typen nach über 1 Woche immernoch, dass das Geld noch nicht da ist. Und Zweitens: Käuferschutz.
Teurere Sachen (100€+) kauf ich eh meist NUR bei Powersellern oder Leuten mit mehreren Sternen ein. Da kann man sicher sein, dass die sich das Geschäft nicht versauen wollen.


----------



## SuperSaurfang (14. Juli 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> jepp. aber nicht immer siehste aussen ob innen was kaputt ist.



da hast du recht ich meinte auch wenn das paket sichbar beschädigt zb ein großes loch hat.


----------

